# 10 Best Reasons for a Waiver



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 1, 2011)

I know that you have heard them so just add yours to the rest.

1.  It costs too much.

2.  I never planned to comply.

3.  We never had to do that before.

4.  In that city they don't have to do it.

5.  I have tickets to the Oakland Raiders.

6.  Its only temporary.

7.  The Fire Chief said I could do it this way.

8.  This isn't a change in Use.  We just added more chemicals.

9.  I have a friend on the Appeals Board.

10. We didn't consider it a flood plain (Sacramento).


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2011)

I will talk to my brother in law, the mayor.

I pay for  your minimum wage job.

We have the governor coming today, what do you mean you will not approve the c of o

I will just take my super bowl to indiana if I cannot use the added seats


----------



## brudgers (Mar 1, 2011)

It was that way when I bought it.

I didn't think I needed a permit.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 1, 2011)

" Do you know who I am "?


----------



## jim baird (Mar 1, 2011)

We done it this way for 30 years.

You are the only inspector in this state who says so.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Had this one yesterday.........."I just don't want it in my house, how do I get a waiver or variance?"


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2011)

I am " friends" with.  "FM William burns". On a web site forum


----------



## Kearney.200 (Mar 1, 2011)

I Know "cda" from a wed site


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 1, 2011)

Heard this one last week, "Yeah it might sag a little in a few years, but I don't think it will probably ever fall down".  Sad thing is he wasn't joking.  This was a homeowner who decided the engineered beam his plans showed for the garage door header was too expensive so he built his own out of 10 foot and 8 foot  long 2 x 8's.   It was only a 16 foot garage door header.  And besides he had the 2 x 8's left over from another project.  And this wasn't a gable end header with minimumal load, this was an eave side wall with a pretty fair load over the header.

And sorry, I had left the camera at the office on the charger.


----------



## pwood (Mar 1, 2011)

i'm only adding a layer of roofing to the existing roof( 4th layer)!


----------



## High Desert (Mar 1, 2011)

"But it's a steel and concrete building. Can't you waive that requirement? What's going to burn that I need sprinklers? "

"The 100,000 sq. ft. of combustible material you're going to load it with."


----------



## jar546 (Mar 1, 2011)

Kearney.200 said:
			
		

> I Know "cda" from a wed site


Is cda a wedding planner?


----------



## Frank (Mar 1, 2011)

I dont need temporary standpipes on my 8 story building--There is nothing to burn.

One week after they were installed, under a they will be in by Friday or stop work order will be issued, they were used for a roof fire that burned up the custom aluminum skylight frames in their wood crates--Hotel was almost a year late in opening--fire was not only issue.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 1, 2011)

A couple more...

Why do we need a fire water tank, its just a trailer.  (Double wide office)

Can't you just waive the UL Listing?

We plan on using porta-poties, so toilets are not required.

I my personal favorite...  It's the grand opening!  We invited the Mayor and City Council.  Are you going to shut us down?


----------



## Yikes (Mar 1, 2011)

A couple of years ago, I used "the previous fire inspector always said it was fine".

The new inspector pulled me aside and said, "the previous inspector is in rehab... now I'M here to enforce all the stuff that he simply ignored".

I went from being indignant toward him to feeling sorry for him... I did not envy all the messes he had to clean up.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 1, 2011)

What the h**l code are you on!

What u ben smokin! We dont do that here!

Is cda still plan-n wed-ends?

What FM said!

H**l wit your code!!

Thy don't require that in _ _ City!


----------



## cda (Mar 1, 2011)

They said I did not need it on Building Codes Forum


----------



## fatboy (Mar 1, 2011)

"They said I did not need it on Building Codes Forum"

LOL, now that's funny..........good one.:mrgreen:


----------



## Architect1281 (Mar 1, 2011)

We NEVER did it that way at POSSUM LODGE

"I'm a man contractor and I can change if I have to I guess"


----------



## Yikes (Mar 1, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> "They said I did not need it on Building Codes Forum"LOL, now that's funny..........good one.:mrgreen:


You laugh - -but there's been a couple of times when I 've reprinted our threads for a building official, so they can see it bantered around, and know we've looked at it from multiple viewpoints.


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 1, 2011)

"I'm sorry you chose to not read the provided plan review letter associated to your project."  Should you need another copy, please feel free to inquire with the building owner or the returned plans from the building department since copies were sent and attached to all."  "Specific code references are affixed to all original copies should you need further guidance."


----------



## bgingras (Mar 1, 2011)

"My code book doesn't say that." 5th edition MA code book, we are now on 8th (2009 i-codes)

"you asked me to draw how I planed to build it"..."No, I asked you to draw what you were going to build and show it would meet code"..."oh, I'll draw it again." 2nd time now.

Nothing he drew would have ever passed any review in any year, ever.


----------



## Yankee (Mar 1, 2011)

This seriously isn't funny and did actually happen during the construction of an addition to a church, , ,

"God will watch over and care for the children"

(ok dammit but you're going to have enough egress doors anyway)


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 2, 2011)

Had to share this one, it is a new spin on the why I didn't get a permit.  Just came back from the site.Had a 1500 square foot steel frame going up, no permit.   Went out to put stop work order up and owner had just come to the site.   Stopped to explain what was going on and the owner reaches into his shirt pocket and comes out with a permit (the original hard copy) of a permit issued in 1994 for an accessory building on this lot.The house was torn down in 2002 and the entire lot scraped.   This guy became the owner in 2004 and the former owner threw the permit from 1994 into the deal so the new owner could build his car repair shop without having to deal with the city anymore.  Gentleman wasn't happy to learn that his permit was expired.   Wanted to know if he could get a refund on it since the building never got built.Thank goodness the building will have to come down, it is way to close to the property line, and zoning variances very hard to get in this area.  So won't have to deal with some of the other problems.   I was a little afraid to walk under the frame when I saw it.  The frame is home made.  The owner told me he welds on cars all the time so a building can't be that hard.   The steel came from an auction.   Owner told me he was copying a metal building frame he saw somewhere else, except he had some different sizes and shapes of materials, but he was sure it was going to work.  Besides it never snows here so the roof doesn't have to hold up any extra weight and what did I mean by "wind loads and shear"This is a tiny piece of property, the shed to the right in the pic is on the neighbors lot and the fence to the left is property line.  The neighbor to the right is who turned him in because he dropped a piece of steel on the roof of his shed while trying to get it up on the top of his frame.You gotta love this work.

View attachment 410


View attachment 410


/monthly_2011_03/572953bf88633_metalframe1.jpg.5a400b229727d47a38f2efba6c208274.jpg


----------



## Yikes (Mar 2, 2011)

Yankee said:
			
		

> This seriously isn't funny and did actually happen during the construction of an addition to a church, , , "God will watch over and care for the children"


Answer: "Yes, He is watching over them.  In fact, He's sent me as his messenger to ensure his little lambs are safe, praise the Lord!"


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Mar 2, 2011)

Church projects often have something similar.  My standard response is that I'm on a mission from God to ensure they don't get there any sooner then their supposed to.


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2011)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2011)

"""You laugh - -but there's been a couple of times when I 've reprinted our threads for a building official, so they can see it bantered around, and know we've looked at it from multiple viewpoints.""""

Yikes

You can send my consultating fee quarterly,,  that will work for me


----------



## righter101 (Mar 2, 2011)

How does a handrail for stairs in my house affect public safety?


----------



## ewenme (Mar 2, 2011)

A couple that have been aimed at me:

"I"m going to have you fired."

"I'll get elected to City Council and then I"ll be in charge."

"These are only students. They don't need good houses." [This when I condemned a house that was being rented to four young men. They were happy to be kicked out.]


----------



## TimNY (Mar 2, 2011)

That's what the building inspector told me to do"

"I am the building inspector.  The _only_ building inspector."

"oh."


----------



## pyrguy (Mar 2, 2011)

TimNY said:
			
		

> That's what the building inspector told me to do""I am the building inspector.  The _only_ building inspector."
> 
> "oh."


Had something similar happen tome a few years back. Guy at counter arguing with the permit clerk. I ask can I help. He says, "I don't have to do anything that she is saying. I was told that by someone here."

When asked who told him that he replied. "It wasn't you. It was that pyrguy fellow."

With that statement I moved the folder I was  holding to show him my ID.

Changed his mind pretty fast.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Mar 3, 2011)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Answer: "Yes, He is watching over them.  In fact, He's sent me as his messenger to ensure his little lambs are safe, praise the Lord!"


God is Busy

A United States Marine was attending some college courses between assignments. He had completed missions in Iraq & Afghanistan. For one of the courses he had a professor who was an avowed atheist & a member of the ACLA.

One day the professor shocked the classs when he came in. He looked to the ceiling and flatly stated, God if you are real then I want you to knock me off this platform. I'll give you exactly 15 minutes. The lecture room fell silent. You could hear a pin drop.

Ten minutes went by & the professor proclaimed, "Here I am God, I'm still waiting." It got down to the last couple of minutes when the Marine got out of his chair, went up to the professor & cold-****ed him, knocking him off the platform. The professor was out cold.

The Marine went back to his seat and sat there, silently. the other students were shocked & stunned & sat there looking on in silence.

The professor eventually came to, noticeably shaken, looked at the Marine and asked, "What in the world is the matter with you? Why did you do that?"

The Marine calmly replied, "God was too busy today protecting American soldiers who are protecting your right to say stupid sh*t & act like an idiot. So he sent me."

The classroom erupted in cheers!


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 3, 2011)

Still love this one, and laugh with him when we get together..... "I didn't have to do that in (.....).  Really, that's suprising....... I'll call him and find out if he has some kind of code modification to allow that........ here it's for you."   I absolutely love the look in their faces


----------



## brudgers (Mar 3, 2011)

Kevin Turner said:
			
		

> God is BusyA United States Marine was attending some college courses between assignments. He had completed missions in Iraq & Afghanistan. For one of the courses he had a professor who was an avowed atheist & a member of the ACLA.
> 
> One day the professor shocked the classs when he came in. He looked to the ceiling and flatly stated, God if you are real then I want you to knock me off this platform. I'll give you exactly 15 minutes. The lecture room fell silent. You could hear a pin drop.
> 
> ...


Then Santa Clause rode by on the back of the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 3, 2011)

me: Can I see your permit please?

Dude: "This is in the City?" mom told us we did'nt need a dam permit! I'am gonna smack her!

For real that's what he said!

Be nice to your mother!

pc1


----------



## Mule (Mar 3, 2011)

You're telling me I have to make my attic stairs have a specific rise and run on the steps AND have a handrail? Who have you been talking too?


----------



## Mule (Mar 3, 2011)

texas transplant said:
			
		

> Thank goodness the building will have to come down, it is way to close to the property line, and zoning variances very hard to get in this area.  So won't have to deal with some of the other problems.   I was a little afraid to walk under the frame when I saw it.  The frame is home made.  The owner told me he welds on cars all the time so a building can't be that hard.The steel came from an auction.   Owner told me he was copying a metal building frame he saw somewhere else, except he had some different sizes and shapes of materials, but he was sure it was going to work.  Besides it never snows here so the roof doesn't have to hold up any extra weight and what did I mean by "wind loads and shear".


I opened the picture and looked a little... then zoomed in on it. OMG! Free span cathedral. What is that span??? About 40 feet? The way the rafters are setting on the support posts......WOW! Thank goodness you found that one! The guy has no clue on what to do!


----------



## texas transplant (Mar 3, 2011)

Gotta love it Mule, everytime I read an opening that says "only in my town" I want to invite them to visit me for a week.  But it does provide job security.


----------



## dbrown (Mar 3, 2011)

One of the best laughs I have had occurred yesterday, I paid a visit on a tenant upfit to see rebar in a wall and the young contractor starts showing me around and points to his mechanical guy and says "He is installing an exhaust fan and a return grille and should be coming by your office later today to pick up his permit".


----------

